# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me printerin/skanerin.

## mister_alfa

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Dua te blej nje printer por qe te perdor boj ekonomike (qe te kushtoj pak) dhe qe kutia e boje te duroj per shume printime.Mundet te me jepni ndonje sugjerim!

Pres pergjigjet Tuaja.

----------


## benseven11

Shiko per serite e printerave Epson.Mund te gjesh printera me cmim te ulet,cmim te lire te bojes me ngjyra(color printer cartridge)
si dhe kompletit te pjeseve(refill kit)per ti bere rimbushje kutise se bojes.Mire eshte qe printeri te kete minimum rezolucioni 1200x1200
Mbaj parasysh, mos e lej printerin ndezur kur nuk ben printime
se i than bojen
Kur te besh pazarin mos shko direkt te cmimet e printerave
shko tek seksioni i kutive te bojes se printerave per epsonin dhe shiko cila nga kutite me ngjyra ka cmimin me te lire,tek kutia ke edhe modelin e printerit epson,pastaj shikon se cfare cmimi ka modeli i printerit ku kjo kuti do perdoret

----------


## edspace

Printer me bojë të lirë nuk ka. Canon zakonisht përdor bubblejet dhe boja kushton më pak, por dhe kjo varet nga dyqani ku e blen, marka, vëndi, etj. Bridh dyqanet e kompjuterave. 
Gjithashtu ka disa faqe në internet që shesin shishe dhe paisje të tjera që kur të mbarrojë boja, të mos blesh tjetër por ta mbushësh vetë me shiringa. Jo të gjithë printerat punojnë me këte mënyrë dhe ndonjëherë kanë probleme (rrjedh boja etj) por nqs të pëlqen kjo metodë hidhi një sy faqes www.myinks.com. Aty do gjesh çmime më të ulëta se në dyqan por nuk e di nqs dërgojnë bojë në Itali.

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

Te nderuar,

Une ballafaqoj nje problem nga Printeri CANON Bubble Jet 4200... Pasi e bleva kartrixhin e zeze per kete printer ... kualiteti i printit eshte aq i dobet sa shkronjat jane te vijzuara ne njefar menyre me kualitet shume te dobet kinse eshte printeri i pare qe eshte prodhuar....une nuk e di a eshte ne pyetje ajo pjesa e cila printon ku hyn katrixhi apo printeri i tere.

Me ndihmoni po qe se keni ndonje informate rreth Canonit Bubble Jet 4200 e ngjyra..


Mitrovicalia

----------


## benseven11

Mbase duhet pastrosh koken e printerit meqe germat ne print te dalin te zbehta,keq me vija te holla,shiko nen kapakun e printerit
per grafiken e gdhendur se si zevendesohet nje kartrixhe e vjeter me nje te re,Shkunde kartrixhen per 2 minuta perpara se ta futesh ne fole
Sigurohu te shikosh tek printer options per cilesine e printimit,
rezolucionin,faqe per print,layout etj
Mund te jete ndonje problem me Spooler service te printerit
per kete mire eshte te shkarkosh driverin me  te ri te printerit
e shkarkon ne directorine C:/
ketu ke nje driver per printerin,punon per windows 2000
dhe XP
http://software.canon-europe.com/sof...model=BJC-4200

nqs ke windows95/98/win Me mund te marresh driverin tek kjo faqe
http://software.canon-europe.com/sof...model=BJC-4200
pasi i ben te gjitha keto  e fik dhe rindez kompjuterin dhe duhet te punoje ne rregull

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

une gjithashtu te keshilloj te besh nje test page print edhe nej alignmet te printerit .. shiko edhe options sic te thote benseven11 ne lidhje me cilelsine canon jane printera te mire hera e pare qe degjoj per probleme ne lidhje me ta

take care 
Ardi

----------


## edspace

Mitrovicalia, nuk e ka fajin printeri por vetem katrixhi. 
Ndonjëherë kur katrixhi nuk përdoret për një kohë të gjatë, boja thahet dhe disa nga gjilperat e katrixhit bllokohen. Prandaj shkronjat te dalin me viza. Kjo ndodh edhe kur nuk ka boje te mjaftueshme por ti thua qe e bleve te re prandaj ka mundesi qe kesh boje por eshte tharë. 

Per ta rregulluar hiqe katrixhin nga printeri dhe siç të tha Beni tunde disa herë. Ki kujdes që të mos rrjedhë bojë tek koka e katrixhit. Pastaj merr një copë pambuk ose ndonjë rrobë të butë dhe bëje me pak alkool ose raki. Fshije katrixhin me kujdes që të njomet boja e tharë por mos dëmto pjesën metalike. 

Që të mos ndodhë kjo herë tjetër, mos e lër printerin për kohë të gjatë pa printuar. Çdo muaj printo nga një gjë të vogël që të mos thahet boja.

----------


## Akulli

Bashkohem me edspace.
Megjithse koment pak "i cuditshem" po e them megjithate:
Ia hoqe mbulesen e plastmasit kokes se kartixhit?
Mbase duket fillestar por e kam hasur disa here rradhazi.
Shife dhe kete menyre dhe njehere.
Cheers,
Oni

----------


## Force-Intruder

LoL Akull, te them te drejten edhe mua ajo me shkoi ne mendje ne fillim fare..hehe

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje te gjitheve,
kohet e fundit po mundohem te krijoj nje liber matematike te madh qe esht nje kombinim i shume librave te tjere. Kam scanner, adobe writer 5.0. Gjithashtu dua qe ky file mos jete shume i madh ne size. 
flitet per nje liber me simbole matematike, dhe me shume figura me ngjyra dhe pa ngjyra, rreth 1300-1400 faqe.

kalofshit mire

----------


## benseven11

me mire do ishte te beje save faqet ematematikes te skanuara
si html format pastaj mund te perdoresh ndonje program per ti
kthyer gjithe faqet html ne pdf
http://www.easysw.com/htmldoc/
ose programin click to convert5.0
te kjo faqe http://www.pdfzone.com/toolbox/toolinfo_convert.asp
ose Natata program
http://natata.hn3.net/

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje,
me duhet ndihme te vendos te blej nje Scanner dhe Printer.
Mundesisht Scanneri duhet te jete i shpejte dhe i holle. Ndersa printeri te 
jete gjithashtu i vogel me permasa por me cilesi te larte. Kush ka ndonje link te ndonje website online, apo di ndonje review se kush eshte skaneri ose printeri qe ka keto cilesi eshte i lutur ta postoj ketu. I dua per perdorim shkollor dhe prandaj me duhen dhe me permasa te vogla qe te jene dhe sa me te kollajshme ne transportim. 

Gjithashtu...kush ka nje website te mire qe te downlodoj pak versionin e fundit te plote te Internet Explorer.

Rrofshit, gjith te mirat cuna.

----------


## edspace

Për shkarkimin e internet explorer shiko këtë temë të hapur më parë:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=29635

----------


## piro

me ane te skanerit dua te bej disa kopjime te nje libri me tregime.Nga scaneri faqet me dalin te dobeta dhe nuk e di se si mund te hyj e te bej rregullime te germave, rrjeshtave, etj, qe pastaj ti printoj ne format A4 dhe ti regjistroj ne nje diskete.
Cili program mund te me ndihmoje te realizoj keto?
Faleminderit eksperteve.

----------


## edspace

Programi i skanerit zakonisht te lejon te zgjedhesh cilesine. Pothuajse te gjitha skanerat kane cilesi te mjaftueshme per printim dhe nuk eshte nevoja te perdoresh programe te tjera. Nuk e kuptoj mire se cfare nenkupton kur thua qe faqet dalin te dobeta. Ti po i skenon si fotografi apo po mundohesh ti kthesh faqet e librit ne tekst?

Menyra me e lehte per ti kopjuar eshte duke i skenuar si fotografi. 
Kur hap programin e skanerit, zgjidh "bardh e zi" (grayscale) dhe tek cilesia zgjidh midis 150 dhe 300dpi (dots per inch). Kur ta ruash fotografine ne kompjuter, mos zgjidh formatin jpg ose gif, por zgjidh formatin TIF ose PDF nqs te lejon skaneri. 

Menyra tjeter per te kopjuar librin eshte duke e kthyer ate ne tekst dhe pastaj ta printosh nga Ms Word ose ndonje program tjeter te ngjashem. Kjo nuk eshte gje e lehte dhe nuk te pershtatet shume per ate qe kerkon te besh ti por nqs do te mesosh me shume, lexo temen qe eshte hapur me pare ne forum. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=34836

----------


## benseven11

me ato qe tha edi je ne rregull.mbaj parasysh eksperimento me rezolucionin
per te pare ne cfare rezolucioni teksti i skanuar duket me i paster
per difekte te vogla mund ta cosh Scanimin ne programin e Microsoft wordit
(scan to-----te dritarja qe hapet e windows eksplorerit zgjedh directorine Word ne word mund ti besh tekstit te skanuar ndonje ndryshim te vogel ne formen e germes psh,madhesine,stilin e germes,pershtatje ne layout kufijte anesor bosh te faqes(margins) dhe kur e sheh qe faqja ka qualitet dhe pasterti e ben save duke ruajtur kopje ne floppy diskete ose cd.Mbaj parasysh qe rritja e rezolucionit te text imazhit rrit madhesine
e tekstit si skedar ne kb
Kur ben skanimin e librit te duhet ta coptosh librin fleta fleta,nuk ke sesi ta skanosh dhe kesh cilesi po ta vendosesh si liber te hapur mbi skaner,do marresh imazh me difekte nga skaneri,fletat nje nga nje kur ti vendosesh pozicionoji me kujdes duke e puthitur fleten me buzet me vija te shkallezuara qe rrethojne fushen prej xhami
te skanerit

----------


## piro

Faleminderit shume edi dhe benseven 11, me ndihmen tuaj  realizova mjaft mire ate qe desha te bej.
Jeni shume korrekte e te dispunueshem gjithmone.
Edhe nje here shume shume faleminderit per ndihmen.
Pershendetje
pa

----------


## Alket123

Kemi Custom Java App. Emrin nuk ka rendesi nuk e perdor ndonjeri tjeter ne bote pervec kompanise time. Nuk printoj reports app kemi per reports te ndryshme. Jam administrator per kete PC. Cfare ndodhi? Download nje registry backup software. Ran it. PC e bleva te re. Doja siguri per registry. Tashti? Java Custom Setting ne Internet Explorer jane disabled per printing. I kthej enabled prape shkojne disabled. OS eshte Windows XP Pro. Nuk printoj dot. Nje ide si mund te veproj? Administratori yne eshte me "leje te barres". We are dead in the water. Ndihme! Screen eshte 600x600 kerkon forumi.

----------


## benseven11

Programi R Report 2.6 eshte ai qe te duhet per te printuar raporte nga aplikacionet Java
http://www.softforall.com/SoftwareDe...rt08070045.htm

----------


## edspace

Samsung, 

Temat në gjuhë të huaja, duke përfshirë ato Koreançe, nuk lejohen në forum. Herën tjetër do fshihet tema. 

Në lidhje me programin, e ke fjalën për program Java më vete apo ndonjë apletë që hapet brënda Internet Explorer? Ka ndonjë menu për printim programi, apo po përdor menunë e Internet Explorer?

Nqs e shikon raportin në ekran, mund të shtypësh butonin "Print Scrn" për ti bërë një kopje ekranit dhe pastaj hap MS Paint ( start > programs > accessories ) dhe nga menuja zgjidh edit > paste. Aty mund të ndryshosh fotografinë dhe pastaj shko tek file > print.

----------

